# Travel medical insurance suggestions???



## bermudasailor (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of an isurer that has policies for circumnavigations that is offered to canadians?


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Check with your credit card company. I know Visa offers travellers insurance, but I don't know the specifics of their coverage.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Bermuda,

Check out Diver's Alert Network -- they offer varying types of coverage, and are a very responsive, reputable and proven company. They actively manage cases from minor to full blown aerial medevac missions.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

A lot of cruisers do not have health insurance. You really need it in the US since the medical costs are so high but elsewhere not. My wife and I are basically quite healthy so decided not to get insurance. In two years these are the costs"

I have been fighting staph skin infections (fairly common in tropical cruising it seems) and have had three experiences}
1. clinic in Managareva, Gambier islands; went about five times; once to see doctor and the other times nurse to have dressing changed
2. fancy new hospital in Papeete, Tahiti and was treated by a doctor and 2 nurses for about an hour in total including have a boil cleaned out; cost about $60; prescriptions and various medical supplies $110 (French Polynesia is very pricey)
3. private hospital in Suva, Fiji (public hospital would have been much cheaper); doctor for about 10 minutes was about $16; prescription (oral antibiotic) $12

We have a pretty good first aid kit on board but should have had more sterile pads and an antibiotic specific for skin infections (Keflex for example). We had Cipro and apparently it is not that good for skin bugs. A doctor on another boat suggested we should have a more powerful painkiller (something based on morphine) in addition to the two prescription ones we have.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

We opted out of medical insurance. Have had great care in the 3rd world at ridiculously cheap prices. Have Dan insurance with the medical care option of $10,000.00. 10 K goes along way in the 3rd world. 

Went to the local clinic for 7 stitches in my hand last year. Complete care, antibiotics etc for less then 6 bucks. Had my teeth cleaned yesterday for $12.00. Had some preemptive innoculations for my girlfiend, HEP A, Tetnus and Typhoid Fever, 60 bucks. We could not see the Doc in the USA for less then 150.00.....Here they never ask for an insurance card, just "How can we help", so refreshing......


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I use Medipac Travel Insurance - Medipac Travel Medical Insurance for Canadian Travellers, Snowbirds and Seniors. They have the option of having a deductable as high as $10,000. You can also claim medical expenses through OHIP when out of the country. In Ontario you can only be out of the province for 7 months in any 12 month period (most provinces are 6 months). You can get a once in a life time 2 year exemption from this rule which you get through Service Ontario.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

aventyr60,
"Had some preemptive innoculations for my girlfiend, HEP A, Tetnus and Typhoid Fever"

I hope you meant your girlfriend got the inoculations..lol


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

and a few other tests....LMAO


----------



## huangtian12 (Sep 3, 2012)

killarney_sailor said:


> A lot of cruisers do not have health insurance. You really need it in the US since the medical costs are so high but elsewhere not. My wife and I are basically quite healthy so decided not to get insurance. In two years these are the costs"
> 
> I have been fighting staph skin infections (fairly common in tropical cruising it seems) and have had three experiences}
> 1. clinic in Managareva, Gambier islands; went about five times; once to see doctor and the other times nurse to have dressing changed
> ...


I think maybe the medical costs in the private hospital is lower than formal hospital. Sometimes, we should prepare the prescription, in order to make sure our health insurance.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd steer clear of Travel Underwriters , World wide mediclaim. I once made a claim with them and they refused to pay, as I didnt have a credit card for them to put my expenses on and force me to go to court for a settlement. I've met others who have had similar experiences with them.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree that medical care is amazingly cheap other places. I had a crown come off in Santa Cruz, Ca. Dentists there wanted $350.00 & $400.00 to clean the surfaces, do Xrays, a bunch of other "pad the bill" stuff and glue the crown back on. I got it done in Ensenada, Mexico for $20.00.
My wife had a really complicated problem as a result of an electrical injury. Our Mexican Dr, in 6 weeks fixed what the US doctors couldn't fix in 6 years. It was 10 visits. It cost us almost $400.00 for the 10 visits INCLUDING THE DRUGS. Now she needs about $120.00 a month's worth of prescriptions rather than $1000.00 a month. Oh, and she lost 20 kilos in 2 months once she got off of the American drugs.
All benefits and no problems.
The guy changed our lives. No bad days anymore.


----------



## LoboPops (Jul 28, 2012)

I use TriCare out of the area in the States. Most of the other countries it is easier to pay in cash and update my record when I get a chance.


----------



## mbjjohnson (Oct 1, 2012)

Medical Insurance for Blue water cruiser. We are an Australian couple making preparation for extended cruising to Indonesia from Fremantle Western Australia. We plan to take part in Sail Indonesia 2013 from Darwin to Kupang then sailing thru indonesia , finishing up in Thailand by December 2013.
Any information on taking out Medical/Health Insurance for cruising and any info on yacht Blue Water Insurance needed. Thanks


----------

